# Weekend Sous Vide Efforts



## sawhorseray (Jan 11, 2021)

It was time to crack out and fire up the old sous vide pot. First up was some vac-sealed spares with beans and tater salad, 175º for five hours. Made me happy!






The next day I had a hankering for some lamb, pulled a pack of loin chops right from Freezermart  and tossed them into a 134º sous vide for four hours . No propane  for the weed torch much to my surprise, seared in the CI skillet with some olive oil and butter. Plated up with some creamed spinach and fettuccini Alfredo, mint apple jelly and a little cab, pretty dammed yummy!
	

		
			
		

		
	






For the last night I figured I'd end my fillet mignon frustration and just threw this into the  127º fillet steak pot for a couple of hours, another CI 625º sear, more creamed spinach and a yam, darned happy!






I was a nice easy football sous vide weekend, time to get back to the hard life. Thanks for lookin' in, hope y'all are staying safe and having a little better luck with the new year. RAY


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 11, 2021)

Some fine weekend eats !


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Jan 11, 2021)

How did the texture of the ribs turn out? I’ve always done 165 for 12 hours. Did you have them on a smoker first? They look awesome


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 11, 2021)

Well dang Ray, you just about covered it all. Great job. Looks delicious!


----------



## JCAP (Jan 11, 2021)

A nice variety and all look great!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 11, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Some fine weekend eats !



Thanks 

 Winterrider
, it was a fine weekend of TV football. a little golf thrown in, and I was pretty darned happy with everything that went on the diner table. I must admit I'd have been a little more thrilled if I'd have had a iron in the fire, maybe next year. Thanks for the like, I do appreciate it. RAY




BaxtersBBQ said:


> How did the texture of the ribs turn out? I’ve always done 165 for 12 hours. Did you have them on a smoker first? They look awesome



Thanks Baxter! They were fully smoked and cooked spares that I did a couple of week ago and vac-sealed, tossed it the freezer. They were just about perfect when I put them in the freezer, the sous vide didn't hurt them a darned bit, nice bite and still juicy. RAY




SmokinEdge said:


> Well dang Ray, you just about covered it all. Great job. Looks delicious!



Thanks Edge, it's a nice way to go with leftover spares. There was a time not that long ago I'd have drilled the entire rack in a sitting, now it takes me a couple of days. RAY




JCAP said:


> A nice variety and all look great!



Thanks 

 JCAP
! I don't mind leftovers one bit, tho I really don't like having to eat the same thing every night for dinner unless it's prime rib, then I'll go three nights for dinner. Thank you for the like, I do appreciate it. RAY


----------



## sandyut (Jan 12, 2021)

man that all looks great!


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Jan 12, 2021)

Oh that makes sense.. I was wondering how you got that awesome smoke ring!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Cant believe I missed this Ray. Some beautiful SV food for sure. I would be all over any of those plates. Big LIKE buddy!


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 15, 2021)

SHR, Very nice SV cooking !!!!!


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 16, 2021)

I'm late to the party Ray.  Those meals look great.  What a weekend you had!  Excellent work all the way around.  Glad you were happy despite not having an iron in the fire. Same here.  Like the old Brooklyn Dodgers used to say, "There's always next year."  But there's not! LOL.  
Long suffering Giants fan.


----------



## Fat Old Guy (Jan 16, 2021)

Looks good and reminds me I should use mine more.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 16, 2021)

sandyut said:


> man that all looks great! [/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you so much, and thanks for the Like, much appreciated! RAY
> 
> ...


----------

